# After Effects Maskenebenen



## aherzog (7. März 2012)

Hallo miteinander.

Seit 2 Tage bin ich am Internetseiten durchlesen und Youtube-Videos durschauen.
Irgendwie habe ich aber keine Antwort zu meinem Problem gefunden.

Ich möchte einen Fisch animieren. Der Hintergrund ist eine Seelandschaft, der Fisch soll aus dem See springen und dann wieder kopfüber in den See tauchen.

Meine Komposition sieht folgendermassen aus.

Oberste Ebene: Formebene mit einer Maske (unterster drittel ist mit der Maske umrahmt.
Mittlere Ebene: Der anmierte Fisch der aus dem Wasser und wieder rein springt.
Unterste Ebene: Hintergrund Seelandschaft.

Das Animieren ist nicht das Problem, aber der Fisch will einfach nicht im unteren Drittel (Maske) verschwinden.

Gelesen hab ich das ich die mittlere Ebene als Alphakanal einstellen soll. Dann sehe ich einen schwarzen Bildschirm in dem der Fisch ausgeschnitten ist und darin der Hintergund zu sehen ist. Das ist gar nicht das was ich will.

Dann hab ich versucht die Formebene als Alphakanale einzustellen. Da passiert gar nix.

Weiter hab ich versucht die Maske direkt auf der Ebene des animierten Fisches zu erstellen. Da bleibt die Maske nicht stehen, sondern bewegt sich synchron mit dem Fisch.

Was muss ich wie einstellen das nur der Fisch in der Maske verschwindet aber der Hintergrund so bleibt wie er ist.

Wäre sehr dankbar um jeden Tip.
Gruss aus der Schweiz.
Andreas


----------



## sight011 (10. März 2012)

Die Maske ist auf der falschen Ebene, die muss auf der Ebene des Fisches sein! Du willst doch den Fisch ausblenden?

Wenn ich das Problem richtig verstanden habe


----------



## aherzog (10. März 2012)

Richtig. Ich will den Fisch ausblenden.

Wenn ich aber die Maske auf die Fischebe lege. Wird sie synchron zum Fisch mitanimiert.
Was ich aber nicht will. 
Die Maske soll stehenbleiben.

Gruss andreas


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. März 2012)

Hi,

als erstes machst du eine Komposition, in der du eine Hintergrundebene hast, darüber die Ebene mit deinem Fisch (gelbes Rechteck) und darüber die Ebene mit deiner Maske (rotes Rechteck).




Anschließend wählst du in der Ebene "Fisch" die Ebene "Maske" als sogenannte TrackMatte im Modus "Alpha Inverted Matte" aus. Dadurch wird die Maskenebene automatisch unsichtbar geschaltet (kein rotes Rechteck mehr zu sehen) und stattdessen schön der Fisch maskiert.




Jetzt kannst du den Fisch animieren, ohne dass sich die Maske mitbewegt oder aber beide separat bewegen, je nach Bedarf. Als Maske kannst du natürlich auch z.B. ein PNG mit Transparenz oder sogar ein Video verwenden. Ich habe nur aus Zeitmangel hier mit simplen Shape Layer Rechtecken gebastelt. 
Wie du siehst, gibt es auch andere Modi bei der TrackMatte. je nachdem, wie du deine Maske erstellst, einfach mal mit den Modi rumprobieren. Ist wirklich nicht schwer.

Viel Erfolg,
Martin


----------



## aherzog (10. März 2012)

Hallo Martin.

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche bebilderte Erklährung.

Wenn ich dein Beispiel 1:1 nachbaue (mit gelbem und rotem Rechtecken) funktionierts wunderbar. 

Bei meinem Fisch leider nicht 

Liegt es ev. am Datiformat ****

Hintergrund = .jpg
Fisch = .psd


----------



## sight011 (10. März 2012)

Ich würde für den Fisch ein png verwenden - sollte aber beides gehen.

@Martin ach krass man kann auch andere Elemente für die Masken nehmen? Kannte bis jetzt nur das Zeichen-Werkzeug. Cool


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. März 2012)

Was sucht die Maske in der Formebene1?


----------



## aherzog (10. März 2012)

Versteh jetzt die Frage nicht ganz.

Die Maske muss ich doch auf eine Ebene anwenden. 
Und die Ebene ist die Formebene1.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (10. März 2012)

Schmeiß die Maske raus, dann geht es.


----------



## aherzog (10. März 2012)

okey ********?

Wenn ich die Maske entferne ist die Formebene1 leer.
Ich könnte Sie also genauso löschen. Hätte den gleichen Effekt.




Nach was soll den nun maskiert werden****
So gehts nicht...

Hab auch nochmal ein gefülltes Rechteck probiert, geht auch nicht.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. März 2012)

Du weißt aber schon, was eine Formebene ist und wie sie in After Effects verwendet wird?
Schau mal oben in die Werkzeugleiste. Dort findest du z.B. das Rechteckwerkzeug um etwas in die Formebene zu zeichnen.

In der Formebene brauchen wir Content / Inhalt und nicht eine Maske. Die gesamte Formebene wirkt ja letztlich dann als Maske für den Fisch.
Wäre irgendwie komisch, wenn man die Maske ohne Inhalt so maskieren wollte, dass man den nicht vorhandenen Inhalt der Maske nicht sieht, findest du nicht? 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## aherzog (15. März 2012)

Zugegeben war ich bis jetzt der Meinung das Masken auf einer eigenen Ebene stehen müssen.
Dabei meine ich nicht ein Rechteck das nachher als Maske benutzt wird.
Ich meine die Maske die als glebes Rechteck dargestellt wird.
(Also die die ich als erstes benutzt habe)
Deine Erklährung ist einleuchtende und eigentlich auch logisch.
Ich habe bis jetzt halt nie mit dem Rechteck als Maskte gearbeitet.

Las bast not Least.
Es funktioniert nun. 
Martin vielen Dank für deine Geduld  und den ausführlichen Erklährungen.

Gruss Andreas


----------

